# Fly - Focus Stacked Image - Fuji HS25 + Raynox MSN-202



## Rui_Santos (Nov 30, 2016)

*Fly - Focus Stacked Image

Fuji HS25 + Raynox MSN-202, flash pop-up*




_Fly by Rui Oliveira Santos, no Flickr_


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 30, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## Overread (Dec 1, 2016)

For a pop-up flash you got some good light control there!
Bet the detail fullsize on that is fantastic!


----------



## greybeard (Dec 1, 2016)

Wow, looks like an illustration out of a text book.  Nice job


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jan 7, 2017)

Amazing photo and detail. How many shots are stacked?


----------

